# Bait shops near Livingston?



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking for live goldfish between Houston and Livingston. Only place I know near Livingston is in Oakhurst. Anyone know another place?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Petsmart and a 5 gallon bucket or igloo and cheap battery operated aerator.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Romayor just off of FM 787 . Wich is about 20 minutes south of the dam . She had them last year not sure about now. 281 659 6014 is her #


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Take a left (West) onto 105 West in Conroe, and go approx. 8 miles. Once you pass the light at 105 and the Valero, the next strip center with a doughnut shop and a cleaners will have a live bait shop in it. Here's the address and name I believe:

*Call beforehand to see if they have goldfish!

Little Big Minnow 
24 hour live bait
15865 Hwy 105 west
Montgomery, Tx. 77356
Normal hours 6:00 AM till 8:00 PM
After hours call 936-231-0409


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I only use the Minnow Bucket in New Waverly best prices freshest bait and once I get the new punch bait going will be the outlet for my product!!!! My $0.02


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The Shell station at Beacon Bay sells minnows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cllarose (Jan 15, 2016)

12.jpg

RB's grocery has gold fish.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

New bait shop in Coldsprings. Corner of 150 and 2025. Next to the fireworks stand. Has goldfish, shiners and basis fishing supplies.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Mt Rose store also sells gold fish


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

CroakerSpit said:


> I only use the Minnow Bucket in New Waverly best prices freshest bait and once I get the new punch bait going will be the outlet for my product!!!! My $0.02


X2


----------

